# Attributes of God



## Myshkin (Jun 20, 2005)

Would you recommend Charnock or Pink? or both? Why or why not? I am asking in relation to format, content, and readability. Thanks.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 20, 2005)

Pink uses Charnock. Pink is concise and easy to read. Charnock is daunting, long and written in an older style. I would read Pink from cover to cover and buy Charnock for reference. They are both inexpensive.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 20, 2005)

I've got them both. 
Bob is right, I cruised right through Pink in short order but have only read portions of Charnock's text...
I like Pink (generally) but it's hard to top the thoroughness of the Puritans, they don't leave much unaccounted for.


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 21, 2005)

So Pink is more concise and easier to read than Charnock, but what about content? Anything I should be weary of? For example, does Pink's early flirtation with hyper-calvinism show up in his work?


----------



## openairboy (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAS_
> So Pink is more concise and easier to read than Charnock, but what about content? Anything I should be weary of? For example, does Pink's early flirtation with hyper-calvinism show up in his work?



It's been a few years, but I don't remember hyper-Calvinism showing itself in this work. I, however, may have been so hyper about my Calvinism at the time that I wouldn't have recognized the difference. Any study of the attributes of God, I believe, has to be supplemented by Tozer's "The Knowledge of the Holy". Truly a classic!

And, you may be more disciplined, but I've started Charnock plenty of times only to tap out after a little bit. It is much better as a reference. However, Leonard Ravenhill said, "All young men (or ministers) should lock themselves away for the winter with Charnock and Gurnall."

openairboy

[Edited on 6-28-2005 by openairboy]


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Keith, very helpful. 

Could you tell me more about Tozer though? Wasn't he a mystic?

[Edited on 6-29-2005 by RAS]


----------



## JohnV (Jun 28, 2005)

You might try Augustine's Confessions too.


----------



## heartoflesh (Jun 28, 2005)

God Thinks You're Wonderful by Max Lucado.

Excellent!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 28, 2005)

<cringe, to the above>

Pink is certainly going to be readable. And no doubt well worth it.

I was happy enough to do a handspring (if that were possible, NOT  ) when I got my two fat volumes of Charnock. Because I had been earlier introduced to Charnock by reading just one (!) of those massive chapters. Did you know that this was supposed to be the beginning of an exposition of the Westminster Doctrine? Hahahahaha!

Yea.

The project was left to his younger associate pastor, perhaps you've heard of him and his work? Thomas Watson, _A Body of Divinity, The Lord's Prayer, The Ten Commandments..._?

Seriously, I love Charnock's work, can't recommend it highly enough. But, yes, unless you have the powers of concentration of..., oh... Einstein, or someone like that, you will need a winter of hibernation to digest it.


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Bruce. Sounds intimidating, but also well worth the time I'm sure. in my opinion, the doctrine of God is more neglected than any other topic in theology today, and more could be said about this, but I can't wait to get my hands on Charnock now.


----------



## openairboy (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAS_
> Thanks Keith, very helpful.
> 
> Could you tell me more about Tozer though? Wasn't he a mystic?
> ...



Some would say that. Here is that very topic. 

Edit: Scroll up and down for comments.

[Edited on 6-29-2005 by openairboy]


----------

